# Adobe Drops Mobile Support For Flash Player!



## SlashDW (Jul 24, 2011)

Adobe Stops Development of Flash for Mobile Browsers, And It's Official - http://goo.gl/Fwqf2

Sent from my G2x using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------

